# Fighting Larger People



## MJS (Nov 16, 2008)

I was watching the latest UFC with Randy and Brock. Randy is 6'1, 225lbs. Brock is 6'2, 265lbs. For those not familiar with Brock, here is some info from Sherdog. Its obvious that he's a huge man and has some skill. 

I try to be aware of my surroundings when I'm out, so there are times, when I'll glance around the area, and my eyes catch someone who is bigger than I am. For the sake of discussion, I'm 5'10, 207lbs. I sometimes think of what I would do to defend myself against a larger person, should I be attacked.

So, this brings me to the question: What would YOU do if you were fighting someone larger than you? I'm not talking about a cage fight, but a SD situation. Aside from picking up a weapon, I'm looking to discuss how you would apply your Ken(m)po, Kajukenbo, etc., on someone such as what I've listed above.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 16, 2008)

It would depend to some extent on just how great the size difference was of course - I have noted that what is _big_ to an American is _fecking ginormous_ to me .

I can only draw on how I was trained and the one time I've used it for my take on this.  The answer is quite prosaic in a way.  

If I am having to fight someone who is much bigger than me, I would not entertain the idea of trying to 'fight' per se.  I would (and did) go straight to the 'Destructive Techniques' tool box; you know, those tools we don't use when we spar.  At such a disadvantage in size and strength, I simply could not afford to fight like a gentleman and trade blow for blow.

The way I tend to phrase it is that if I am much smaller than my assailant then he (or indeed, she) is tantermount to 'armed' and that takes the 'safety catch' off what I would use.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 16, 2008)

Well for ma and my TKD students it would be take out the leg or knee. It sounds easy but alot of training is needed to really take out a knee so the larger opponet cannot get back up.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 16, 2008)

Agree here with Terry, chop them down, take out the base. Also note that soft targets should be used. How is it you guys train your female students? Or how you females train female students for that matter. I train them to attack the eyes, ears, nose, throat, groin and knees ... not neccessarily in that order, I just worked down the body. That would go for smaller guys defending against larger guys as well, at least in my mind.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 16, 2008)

I would run as fast and as far away as I could and hope to out run him! 
If I could not out run him I would try and talk him out of the fight. If I could not talk him out of it I would take advantage of the first opportunity that presented itself whether that be a knee shot, groin shot, etc... and do whatever it took to disable him so I could then run away as I had first planned.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 16, 2008)

14 we do the same all the sodt area's, in no particular order but withen the reach of them for sure.


----------



## kempo (Nov 16, 2008)

It would all depend on the person and his pryer training.  If it is some drunk guy in a bar that has had no pryer experience, chances are he will either try to grab you or throw a wild right punch to your head I  slip or duck under the puch and go to the out side and drop a vicious side kick to his knee, if he goes down, you could strike to his temple, then knee to the face then get away.  The knee to the face should be the final blow.  But this is just speculation, who knows what I would do given the situation and sircumstances...My2cents

Chris


----------



## morph4me (Nov 16, 2008)

My strategy would be to cut his legs out from under him, but what I'd really count on is my willingness to defend myself,  to convince him that his time would be better spent doing something less self destructive.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 16, 2008)

All of this makes the argument for learning and training to kick low.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 16, 2008)

Worked for me :whistles:.


----------



## ackks10 (Nov 17, 2008)

well,as for me,let me say i'm 53,and don't want to waste breath on someone by jumping around with them,so if i can not fine an ave of escape, and i have do what i do, so if he is bigger than i ,i would let him get close to me and then i (and i have done this before) i would put my two fingers (brace) right into his eye, you see a man can't hit you if he can't see you,then i would take the knee(if you can) if not take his air, same thing go's as before, a man can't hit you if he can't breath, it works(at lease for me)


----------



## marlon (Nov 17, 2008)

Well we train for self defense situations where most likely you will be out numbered or being attacked by someone with at least a size advantage over us.  All my skk training is done with this mind set so i would defend my self the way i was trained.  Hah!  that's why i find bigger people have a harder time of it becuase thier size can easily make them neglect technique and make them forget that there is someone out there bigger than they are and usually you wont be attacked by a 75lb weakling.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 17, 2008)

stickarts said:


> I would run as fast and as far away as I could and hope to out run him!
> If I could not out run him I would try and talk him out of the fight. If I could not talk him out of it I would take advantage of the first opportunity that presented itself whether that be a knee shot, groin shot, etc... and do whatever it took to disable him so I could then run away as I had first planned.


 
Various sayings come to mind..."Discretion is the better part of valor", "Distance is your friend", and so on.

One of my worst -- and yet most fun -- memories bouncing was a night at Woody's. This guy who's about 6'6 and pushing 350 pounds, solid muscle body-builder, starts a fight in the club. We have this big boy -- Scott -- who is 6'8", and I think to myself, "Glad he's on it and not me, cuz that bad guy is a big boy...good thing the bad guy doesn't know karate, or we'd be snarfed".

The thought no sooner crosses my mind than I see a foot flash from the big guy and lay across Scotty's face (rounddhouse). Crap, thinks I. And bolt to the brawl to swarm the Hulk. So does the rest of the staff. It takes all of us, and a bartender who was an ex-college football godling to get him down the side of the building and to the parking lot. Bartender and Hulk have locked onto each other, and are swinging wildly. I'm pumping kicks as hard as I can into the BG's gut, and he's feeling none of it (I was 6'3", and approx 240-ish, black belt, weightlifter, yadda, yadda).

Look over my shoulder, and here come his friends. Oh, crap, thinks I. Now, in addition to being outsized, we're outnumbered. Lucky for us, they were just coming to collect their buddy and leave. As they drive away in their T-top Camero, their buddy -- the Hulk -- his head is sticking a full heads height above the T-top roof, hair on his chin blowing in the wind as he's looking back and cursing us.

I tend to think of myself as a pretty good martial artist and a pretty decent and seasoned fighter. Still, I'm pretty sure that -- if I ad to fight him alone -- I woulda gotten creamed. Guys like that hopped up on adrenaline and ccocaine...yyou just can't hit them hard enough to put them down. Poke out an eye? They'll target you with the good one, and use it to find you and put you down. Ideas like "chopping him down with leg shots" are good, but these sorts of plans have a tendency to fall apart once you add chaos and adrenaline to the mix of size and conditioning. It's a little like a life-or-death sniper shot: You get one chance, so you bettter not miss. And getting a person square on the knee where you need to, during a wiggly and mayhem-filled clash, is much harder than you might think...especially if the guy has any training, and is actively engaged in trying to bash in your head with his fists.

My advice? Get out, find a weapon as an equalizer, and keep running until you absolutely MUST stop to use it.

D.


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 17, 2008)

MJS said:


> So, this brings me to the question: What would YOU do if you were fighting someone larger than you?


 
Same thing I would do against anyone.  Just adjust for target height zones and his wing-span.  IMHO, changing tactics becasue the guy is big means you have already lost in your mind - you have already decided that you cannot survive unless "something special" is done.  Your fear is getting the better of you, and that is no way to win.


----------



## ackks10 (Nov 17, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Various sayings come to mind..."Discretion is the better part of valor", "Distance is your friend", and so on.
> 
> One of my worst -- and yet most fun -- memories bouncing was a night at Woody's. This guy who's about 6'6 and pushing 350 pounds, solid muscle body-builder, starts a fight in the club. We have this big boy -- Scott -- who is 6'8", and I think to myself, "Glad he's on it and not me, cuz that bad guy is a big boy...good thing the bad guy doesn't know karate, or we'd be snarfed".
> 
> ...




thats what i was talking about, to much,to little,to late,  oh, and what kind of man is he to have trained in the martial arts and act that way??,but it don't matter, you must always have a game plan, and a back up.


----------



## JTKenpo (Nov 17, 2008)

When you say big, I suppose you mean ginormous kinda like lesner.  I was reading thinking take out the knee.....and reading, yeah take out the eyes and groin too....and reading....then came stickarts post run like hell....thats priceless.  I like it!!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 17, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> All of this makes the argument for learning and training to kick low.


 
Looks that way too me also. Nice in put.


----------



## MJS (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for your input everyone.   To answer a question from JT, yes, I was basing this thread along someone the size of Lesnar.  After reading the post by Doc Dave, I can't help but to think that changing our response is necessary.  I don't think it has anything to do with losing mentally, but instead kicking up the survival mode a bit.  I mean, while its nice to say we would stick to the traditional Kenpo tactics, I can't help but think that we'd have to change something.  

We're all going to have different ways of training, but for myself, I don't like to assume that what we're training in is going to be a one size fits all package.  While I could kick someone in the head who stands 5'2, trying that against someone who is 6'5 would be suicide.  

So, to answer my own question, aiming for vitals is something I'd do.  And despite the consequences, if it meant picking up a weapon, I"d do so.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 17, 2008)

Circumstances, situations, and location have a lot to do with response. I know in NYS if you anticipate an altercation and your response is to cripple or disable someone to blindness you may have a problem. Each response should be different because as martial artist we have many options at out disposal. 12 midnight till 3am it is life or death so anything goes, but high noon with many witnesses I will give the benefit of doubt. Generally if I offend someone I will be the first to say I am sorry, this definitely helps when witnesses are involved. When all else fails, and justification is on your side then do what you have to do, or what your mind conditioned reflexes will allow.


----------



## MJS (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmm..after reading some replies here, and then my OP, I don't think I was as clear as I should've been.    Let us assume that the running, the talking, and all of the other stuff that we do, pre-fight, has been done, to no avail.  We are forced to fight.

To expand a bit more, I was originally looking at just how we'd apply our art, without a weapon, however, the weapon may be the only saving grace if things are going that bad.  I think that in a situation like I describe, dirty fighting is the way to go.  And yes, again, I know that doing an eye shot is frowned upon by the courts, having others witness whats going on may work for or against you.  I do feel that at times, we could be afraid to do something because we may find ourselves with a few headaches, but if what we're doing isnt having any effect, then we're going to have to up our actions, regardless of what others may think.


----------



## Danjo (Nov 17, 2008)

I think it's best to work on delivering the most power to the most vulnerable areas. Don't stand toe-to-toe with George Forman, and don't try to out manuever Muhammad Ali.

There is a big difference between a contest between Lesnar and Couture who squared off and both knew each other's strengths etc., and a big dude that jumps you in a bar or alley thinking he's found an easy target. 

Most big guys do not have highly developed skill since they have probably gotten by on their size and strength their entire lives. They may have played football etc., but probably have little in the way of formal training. That's not to say they are not tough guys, but we have all seen the ex-footballers that try to go into boxing etc. only to have their clocks cleaned by someone smaller but better trained. 

Even if they _are_ decent fighters, they will still be caught off guard by the fact that _you_ are skilled.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 17, 2008)

Someone who is larger than you has an attribute advantage.  However you may have certain attributes that in turn may give you an advantage. ie. speed, etc.  The key here is not to be in an attribute advantage domination.  In other words when fighting for your life try not to have it all come down to you or your opponents attributes.  You can off set size with technical superiority, tool advantage, mind set (think just plain being meaner), angles, etc.  Personally I have worked out through the years with some serious giants.  Guy's that were either Collegiate athletes or former pro athletes.  In an attribute size area I would lose however in general I had more skill and was faster or at least as fast as them.  What I tried to do was create a situation where in my skill set had the advantage. 

No matter what an individual who is significantly larger than you presents a problem. (we must all be realistic)  If you have to engage take care of business quickly and with some sort of advantage on your side.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 17, 2008)

MJS said:


> Hmm..after reading some replies here, and then my OP, I don't think I was as clear as I should've been.  Let us assume that the running, the talking, and all of the other stuff that we do, pre-fight, has been done, to no avail. We are forced to fight.
> 
> To expand a bit more, I was originally looking at just how we'd apply our art, without a weapon, however, the weapon may be the only saving grace if things are going that bad. I think that in a situation like I describe, dirty fighting is the way to go. And yes, again, I know that doing an eye shot is frowned upon by the courts, having others witness whats going on may work for or against you. I do feel that at times, we could be afraid to do something because we may find ourselves with a few headaches, but if what we're doing isnt having any effect, then we're going to have to up our actions, regardless of what others may think.


 
In that case the knee is first to go. The big guy will have a lot of weight on that front leg. I prefer a cross stomp with my rear leg in stead of a low side kick. The cross stomp feels more comfortable and can be used very close. I know it is very dangerous to be in close but in GoJu we train that way. Also close gives me my second option which are eyes. I feel knees and eyes are my best option to take the big guy down, after that we stomp him because we don't want him to get up.


----------



## John Bishop (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I'm correct in assuming that kenpo people use somewhat similar footwork as we do in Kajukenbo.  In other words, we like to work in and out at angles, instead of straight in and straight back.  Going straight in on a big guy would be like a 150# half back trying to run over a 250# lineman.  
Going in at a angle gives you a better shot (kicks) at the side and back of the knees.  It also gives you a good shot (punches) at the kidneys and spine. In Kajukenbo we try and enter at a angle to work towards the attackers back.  This is done thru stepping patterns, or from executing a strike or block/strike that is hard enough to turn the attacker.  Once you've got the attackers back, you attack the kidneys, spine, neck, back of the knee, groin, base of the skull, etc.
Even if you have no desire to learn any grappling moves, you should learn at least 1, the rear naked choke.  If applied properly, it will put down the most violent, biggest attacker you can ever encounter.  No matter how big, strong, crazy, or drugged up, the attacker is.  If he can't breath, he'll pass out.


----------



## Rabu (Nov 17, 2008)

As a big person, perhaps I can tell you what I find inconvenient.

Numbers.  Lots of people are harder to fight. People bigger than myself.  People with OC spray or a taser.  People who have incredible skill, immense strength.

Sadly, I have never been able, nor willing, to be the bully that apparently my size and over bushy eyebrows would have fit best.

I have found the old addage "the bigger they are the harder they fall" to never be true.  I use "the bigger they are the bigger they are".

I have had the opportunity to work with some freakishly big and freakishly strong people.  Locks, bars and grappling was always a mistake with these people, extremely hard to work and often simply unsuccesful.

I have found that the person who elevates the conflict to the highest level in the shortest period of time, in advance of their opponent or opponents has the best chance to emerge the least scathed and possibly "victorious".  Simple mindset can make a great difference in a fight, street or otherwise.  Awareness is different than giving power.  Understand that an opponent is larger, perhaps stronger, NEVER give them 'bigger' or 'meaner'.

I also dont hang out in bars, nor do I hang out in MMA cage match arenas talking smack about peoples mom/wife/manhood.  I find that with this simple practice, I have greatly reduced the likely attacks by freakishly big and immensely skilled people.

Just a few pennies....

Rob


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 17, 2008)

Rabu said:


> As a big person, perhaps I can tell you what I find inconvenient.
> 
> Numbers. Lots of people are harder to fight.


 
So.... you've been "specializing in groups"


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 17, 2008)

MJS said:


> ... aiming for vitals is something I'd do. And despite the consequences, if it meant picking up a weapon, I"d do so.


 
isn't this something you would do anyway?

or

how much bigger does he have to be for you to go to these tactics?  is 6'3 big enough?  6'5" ?

and

is there some other attrbute other than "gi-normous" that would get you there?  At what point in the altercation will you recognize it, and will it be too late by then?


----------



## MJS (Nov 17, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Same thing I would do against anyone. Just adjust for target height zones and his wing-span. IMHO, changing tactics becasue the guy is big means you have already lost in your mind - you have already decided that you cannot survive unless "something special" is done. Your fear is getting the better of you, and that is no way to win.


 


DavidCC said:


> isn't this something you would do anyway?


 
Well, yes.  I stated that because of your first response, which I added to this post.  Maybe I'm reading wrong, but I got the impression that you felt that making any change isn't necessary and would mean that mentally, we've already lost.  I disagreed with that, because I feel that not changing is setting us up.  Just seems to me that the mentality of some is that the techs. are all cookie cutter and should work against anyone, regardless of any physical differences.



> or
> 
> how much bigger does he have to be for you to go to these tactics? is 6'3 big enough? 6'5" ?


 
Well, shouldn't we size up (no pun intended ) our opponent?  I was specifically gearing this thread to dealing with large people, however, I would resort to the tactics in question if the person was 5'3 and getting the better of me.  My safety and well being is #1 on my list, so despite those that don't want to do something because it may land you in jail, well, if my life is on the line, anyone with an ounce of common sense would see that we resorted to more force because it was necessary.  

Your honor, I was in fear for my life.  This guy slammed me against the wall, with his hands crushing my throat.  I was unable to breathe and the only thing I could do at the time to get him off of me was to poke him in the eye.  

So, I'm going to jail for that?  Perhaps we should put the person who disagrees in the same situation and see what they'd do. 



> and
> 
> is there some other attrbute other than "gi-normous" that would get you there? At what point in the altercation will you recognize it, and will it be too late by then?


 
Well, we should try to recognize it asap.


----------



## SL4Drew (Nov 18, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> So.... you've been "specializing in groups"


 
"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## Danjo (Nov 18, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> isn't this something you would do anyway?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 
If Ali would have fought George Foreman the same way he fought Joe Frazier, he would have been knocked out in round two. Your toolbox of techniques won't change from person to person, but your strategy and tactics will. In other words, I'm going to deliver a front kick the same way regardless of whom I'm kicking. However, I will probably not try to kick someone that is 6'5" and 265 lbs in the same targets as I would someone that was 5'9" and 165 lbs etc.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 18, 2008)

Id do the soft target area or chop them down stratagey. Being a big guy myself (6'4" 250") I dont like to spar against smaller people they tend to be quicker and more agile than i am.

B


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 18, 2008)

Danjo said:


> If Ali would have fought George Foreman the same way he fought Joe Frazier, he would have been knocked out in round two. Your toolbox of techniques won't change from person to person, but your strategy and tactics will. In other words, I'm going to deliver a front kick the same way regardless of whom I'm kicking. However, I will probably not try to kick someone that is 6'5" and 265 lbs in the same targets as I would someone that was 5'9" and 165 lbs etc.


 
I think we are on the same page here


----------



## Carol (Nov 20, 2008)

I like to climb up on their insteps and bite them in the kneecap.   

Seriously though...I'm 5'2" so most folks are bigger than me.   If my short legs are in kicking range of a larger person, I might be in their punching/grabbing/grappling range.  Weapons?  I'm not opposed to using them, but unless I have use of a ranged weapon, I'd still be within reach of the bad guy before he's within reach of me and my blade/kubotan/whatever.  That's not a pleasant thought.

I avoid being on their centerline.  I'm flexible and agile, I'd rather get behind them.  They can't hit what they can't see.  Once behind them, I have other options such as buckling the knees, or attacking the more vulnerable points that are now within my reach, such as the kidneys or even the neck if I have to go there.  

If I had the choice though, I'd rather manouever myself behind the bad dude and execute perhaps my favorite Kenpo technique...Escaping the Thug.  :lol:


----------



## seasoned (Nov 20, 2008)

Low kicks do make big people bend over. The bigger they are the farther they bend. Any hard kick will get a reaction,and a set up for more abuse. A well placed one could give you more time. When I was in the Navy I had a big guy opportunity and used a front kick to the b_ _ _ s.
My mistake was I let him recover and boy was he mad.


----------



## OnAQuest (Dec 1, 2008)

I believe DanCC said it best.

Size/Strength is an Attribute.

I made an entire post based on Attributes in another thread, I forget the title but you can navigate to it through my profile...I believe it was also titled "Timing"

Being one of those "big guys" you might encounter in a bar, I really think striking first is the key.

I remember this one time when I was about 22 years old....and there was drinking involved at Halloween in a bar. Me and this guy started exchanging words, and I must of been 60lbs heavier than him.

We went outside, and before I could even turn around he socked me in the nose......my eyes were filled with tears....and by the time I could see again he had run off gotten into his car and drove away. :uhyeah:

...Granted now I have at least a little bit of MA experience under my belt, the same tactic would probably not work on me.

But most "big guys" looking for a fight in a bar probably don't have MA experience.

OnAQuest


----------



## Bodhisattva (Dec 1, 2008)

MJS said:


> I was watching the latest UFC with Randy and Brock. Randy is 6'1, 225lbs. Brock is 6'2, 265lbs. For those not familiar with Brock, here is some info from Sherdog. Its obvious that he's a huge man and has some skill.
> 
> I try to be aware of my surroundings when I'm out, so there are times, when I'll glance around the area, and my eyes catch someone who is bigger than I am. For the sake of discussion, I'm 5'10, 207lbs. I sometimes think of what I would do to defend myself against a larger person, should I be attacked.
> 
> So, this brings me to the question: What would YOU do if you were fighting someone larger than you? I'm not talking about a cage fight, but a SD situation. Aside from picking up a weapon, I'm looking to discuss how you would apply your Ken(m)po, Kajukenbo, etc., on someone such as what I've listed above.



MMA all the way.

On a larger guy who is not mobile, I'm going to work thai kicks and look for knock out shots to the chin while he is over extended.

On a larger guy who is very mobile, I'm going to assess his boxing.  If he is obviously better, I'm taking things down.  If he is a clumsy, stiff, arm puncher, I'm going to try to stay out of the clinch and work him with a cross.

If he pulls me into the clinch, elbows and headbutts with greco roman and eye gouges.


----------



## jasonearle (Dec 1, 2008)

I like the comment above to go for the sensory strike to the nose and make their eyes water.  unless their nose is made of steel, it should have the effect of making their eyes water.  Even going straight for the eyes.  They can't hit what they can't see.  First off though, I would do everything I could to avoid the fight; walk away, try to talk them down, etc.  If I had no other choice then I might as well try to defend myself with all the tools I have been given.  Going for the bodies hinges, such as the legs from behind in their danger zone is a good idea.  Striking to the areas with less muscle to protect it that can do more damaage, such as the neck, face, spinal area, or pelvic area (even the groin) would be good. I would probably try to parry and redirect so they nobody gets really hurt but they get embarressed or worn out by not being able to hit you.


----------



## Danjo (Dec 1, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> MMA all the way.
> 
> On a larger guy who is not mobile, I'm going to work thai kicks and look for knock out shots to the chin while he is over extended.
> 
> ...


 
If it's a real fight, you won't have time for this type of strategy. If it's a MMA match, then you might.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 1, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> how much bigger does he have to be for you to go to these tactics?  is 6'3 big enough?  6'5" ?



I recommend kicking 'em in the tactics no matter how tall they are.:btg:


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 2, 2008)

Rofl :d.


----------



## KempoShaun (Dec 2, 2008)

Solar plexus
Throat
Arch of the foot
Groin
Eyes

Stage the fight to go in your favor, though not always in that order 

I remember watching Miss. Congeniality, where Sandra Bullock (sp?) uses self defense as her "talent" portion of the competition and uses SING

Stomach
Instep
Nose
Groin

That works too


----------



## Carol (Dec 2, 2008)

Good to see you around the neighborhood Shaun


----------



## OnAQuest (Jan 2, 2009)

KempoShaun said:


> Solar plexus
> Throat
> Arch of the foot
> Groin
> ...



I just happened to be reading this and miss congeniality is on TV right now in the background....


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 18, 2009)

Since I myself am not a big guy at all, I am constantly fighting guys larger than me.  The first thing I keep in mind is never go to the head if the person is taller than you.  I always used to try to backnuckle or ridgehand to the side of the head, until I found out, when I fought a man that was 6ft. 1in. when I tried to backnucle him to the side of his head, he just came back and nailed me, which leads to my next thing, always keep your hands up.  You will be taught a valuable lesson if you don't, trust me.  I didn't keep my hands up during a sparring match and ended up getting nailed in the head, then followed with a front kick to my chest.  I went flying backwards.  The third thing I have learned while fighting guys larger than you is be patient.  You won't believe how many times I have waited for an open shot, and it works.  If the opponent goes to kick, and he is tall and heavy, usually when he kicks and plants he is going to be off balance.  As soon as he lands that is your time to charge in with a punch to the stomach or chest, or just kick him, and in a sparring match you will recieve the point.


----------



## GBlues (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm short also, 5'3" to be exact. Big guys man there tough. You gotta' be smart about it. First and foremost, if you end up in a squared off type of a situation, you need mobility being shorter. So you need to be moving like a Muhammad Ali, or Bruce Lee, always on your toes. Don't stop moving. You can't give the guy the chance to grab you, or hit you. Being smaller you should be at least a little bit faster, not necassarily but hopefully. That's when you can be patient and look for those targets, and opportunities. 

However, since the scenario is constantly being put in the bar. More than likely something has been said, or done, and you know before the fight happens that it's going too. You need to even the odds. If he hits you first and he's big like a Brock Lesner, he might knock you out on the first strike, or even kill ya, if he hits you right. So you can't let that happen. So you strike first. I know it's being the aggressor and all but you strike first and you don't stop till you can get away. You can do other things, also just before that strike, cause you've got to get it. If you don't, your in the above paragraphs situation. I wear a baseball cap everywhere I go, or a bandana or something on my head. Those can be taken off, and thrown in somebody's face real quick( I know). That one jerk to the right or left, to avoid what's coming at his face, gives you that chance to get that first strike in, especially if you have to clear some distance. At that moment, and I mean the minute that hat or bandana, or any item leaves your hands, your strike is connecting either at the same time or just a split second after. Now that can be the beer bottle in your hand you were just drinking smashing into the guys head, throat, eyeball socket, whatever. It could also be a kick to the groin, the knees, or even an ankle stomp. Whatever it takes to get a reaction out of the guy, that puts you in the advantage. From there you just keep going from one bad spot to the next until you can get the hell  of there. That's assuming that you didn't run, or weren't able too. Once your some place safe if you feel it necassary you can call the cops and tell them what happened, and they can go help the guy dig his eyeball out of a beer bottle, but you got home safe. 

That's my take on it. Be as ruthless, and violently efficient as you know how. He's big, he's drunk, he's mean. Obviously or he wouldn't be picking a fight with a guy that's half his size, right? So you end it, and end it quick. If you feel confident enough in your abilities that you can subdue the guy, great. Personally I don't think it's worth a broken jaw to find out if you are. That's my opinion.:asian:


----------



## Danjo (Jan 19, 2009)

Prof. Chow wasn't all too big. Niether is Sijo Emperado, or Bruce Lee. I wouldn't have wanted to fight any of them. The thing is to not fight the big guy's fight with them like many have said.


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 7, 2009)

More than likely I am not going to defend myself by face/head blows, pokes, etc.  Fighting someone bigger than me happens often at my school since I am on the shorter side myself 5ft. 7inch. 140 lbs.  I would first block the opponent with whatever defense I need to stop him from punching and kicking me, then I would mainly target the abdomine, and legs.  I am probably not going to try to buckle him to the ground, depending on how much bigger he is than myself.  Depending on the attack as well, if it is an attack such as a push to the shoulder or chest I might use borrowed force on him.


----------



## Danjo (Sep 8, 2009)

Kenpo17 said:


> More than likely I am not going to defend myself by face/head blows, pokes, etc. Fighting someone bigger than me happens often at my school since I am on the shorter side myself 5ft. 7inch. 140 lbs. I would first block the opponent with whatever defense I need to stop him from punching and kicking me, then I would mainly target the abdomine, and legs. I am probably not going to try to buckle him to the ground, depending on how much bigger he is than myself. Depending on the attack as well, if it is an attack such as a push to the shoulder or chest I might use borrowed force on him.


 
What grade are you in?


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 8, 2009)

Standing at a daunting five and a half feet tall, I rarely encounter shorter men.  I have found that skill, ferocity in combat, and the merciless application of said skill serves you well against larger opponents.  

The first fight I ever had as an adult was against a behemoth freak of nature.  He stood at least a full foot taller than me and easily had 150 pounds on me.  I won because I crushed his testicles with a kick, then broke a chair across his face before he could recover, and then bent his leg backwards with a side kick to the knee.

It all happened so fast that his buddies never had a time to get up from their table and by the time they did, they didn't want a part of any of it.  The cops told me that they have responded a few times to find small guys beaten to a pulp by this guy.  He was on parole, and was going back to jail for assaulting and attempting to batter me.  

While what I used was not in the official Kenpo tech database, it worked quite well. And judging by the looks on his friends faces, they thought I was either 10 feet tall and bullet-proof, or I was too mean to mess with.  I think the latter.

So a tactic I advise against larger stronger opponents - strike first, make it count and do not let up until they can't pick themselves up.  If you have it (improvised weapons), and it will hurt him, use it.  Finally do not be afraid to do great harm, like the cops told me, this guy liked to not just fight guys, but hospitalize them.


----------

